# Piano Pieces Like Ligeti's Etudes?



## Twitch 'n Fumble (Nov 10, 2009)

Hey guys,

I was wondering if there were/are any composers who wrote frantic piano music a la Ligeti's Etudes.

If you are not sure, any more up beat, faster songs would be appreciated as well.


----------



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

You'd probably like the Nancarrow Studies for Player Piano.


----------



## Twitch 'n Fumble (Nov 10, 2009)

Wow... just what I was looking for !

Thanks a bunch Ravellian!


----------

